# Physical fitness test



## chris the merc (2 May 2008)

I know the CF centre dropped the fitness test prior to basic training. They test you on the first week of BMQ

What i want to know; do they test you as a group? Do they do a shuttle run or still the step test?

And if you fail, do they send you directly home or put you on PAT?


----------



## PO2FinClk (2 May 2008)

You obviously have searched these forums as if you had you would of found the answers to your questions.


----------



## chris the merc (2 May 2008)

I couldn't find the answers to my questions! GOT IT!!!!!!!!?????

NOW, I ORDER YOU TO ANSWER MY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the answers to my questions! GOT IT!!!!!!!!?????
> 
> NOW, I ORDER YOU TO ANSWER MY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!


Not a very good attitude.


Baker


----------



## RCR Grunt (2 May 2008)

I foresee your time here being very short.


----------



## chris the merc (2 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Not a very good attitude.
> 
> 
> Baker



But, you are obligated to answer any and all questions posted to you. Those are the rules.

Besides, I did the search and could not find the answer.


----------



## chris the merc (2 May 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> I foresee your time here being very short.



Sorry. I just got mad that my questions were not answered. I do have the right to decide how internet forums should be run.


----------



## RCR Grunt (2 May 2008)

No one here is obligated to do anything.

Check your PM's.


----------



## PO2FinClk (2 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> But, you are obligated to answer any and all questions posted to you. Those are the rules.


Guess again, I am not in the cadets.


----------



## PO2FinClk (2 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> I do have the right to decide how internet forums should be run.


If they were YOUR forums perhaps, but that is not the case here. The Directing Staff have clearly established the guidelines which all must abide by which include yourself. You do not make up the rules in these forums, sorry.


----------



## TheFITZ (2 May 2008)

Chris The Merc, I wouldn't worry too much about the fitness test, I would be more worried about your attitude.  Instructors will eat you alive and for sure you will be on PAT waiting to be kicked out or recoursed.  To answer your question, you do it as a platoon, normally two groups.  You start with the shuttle run, then do the push ups, situps and hand grip.  If you fail the shuttle they normally send you too FAT camp to get your pt up.


----------



## chris the merc (2 May 2008)

TheFITZ said:
			
		

> Chris The Merc, I wouldn't worry too much about the fitness test, I would be more worried about your attitude.



"But, MCPL, The Australians do it that way!!!"  >


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> But, you are obligated to answer any and all questions posted to you. Those are the rules.
> 
> Besides, I did the search and could not find the answer.



No, no one has to answer someones questions one here. At all.

That is not a part of the rules.

This has already been covered, so I don't think you did a search, or done it very well.

Mods, lock this up before it gets ugly.

-Baker


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (2 May 2008)

> NOW, I ORDER YOU TO ANSWER MY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!





> But, you are obligated to answer any and all questions posted to you. Those are the rules.


 :rofl:


----------



## RCR Grunt (2 May 2008)

Stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## Kyu (2 May 2008)

PT Testing Information For All New CF Members Headed to BMQ or IAP/BOTP
60 Failures out of 129 candidates failed PT test
Milnet.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ

Took me 2 minutes to find that info. Easy when you search!


----------



## muskrat89 (2 May 2008)

Locked.

Merc-boy I suggest you change your attitude or you won't last the day here. This was your freebie.

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the answers to my questions! GOT IT!!!!!!!!?????
> 
> NOW, I ORDER YOU TO ANSWER MY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!



One chance here. 

Go read all the guidelines that you were supposed to read, and agree to, when you joined the forum. They will also explain the search procedure.

Then do a search of your concern before posting a question, that you could have found by reading the forums...........or doing a search.

Lastly, drop the attitude. Amateur posting styles, in a forum for mostly professionals, will not be tolerated. This is a privately run site, and you have no say in how it is conducted.

As stated, this is your only chance to turn things around and continue participating here.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

